# Did SOT Buy Another House ???



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Gov sells home for $1M: Makes $225G profit*

By *Jerry Kronenberg*
Saturday, June 16, 2007 - Updated: 12:03 AM EST

*T*ogether we can . . . get a great price for our summer home.


Gov. *Deval Patrick* and his wife disclosed yesterday that they've sold a 14-acre spread in the Berkshires for $1 million.

That's up 29 percent from the $775,000 they paid in 2005 - not bad in an area where median house prices have only risen 12 percent in two years.

Located in the Western Massachusetts town of Richmond, the property has a 1,300-square-foot house, a waterfall and remnants of an 18th century iron works.

"It's just a gorgeous, gorgeous site - a little magical getaway spot," local Realtor Sheila Thunfors said.

 The Patricks, whose main home is in Milton, bought the place to use while they built a $2.5 million house on 77 acres next door.


But work on their new home wrapped up recently, so the Patricks sold the smaller site to financier Garrett Moran. In a statement, the governor described the Morans as his "longtime friends."

A senior managing director at private-equity giant Blackstone Group, Moran was a small donor to Patrick's 2006 gubernatorial campaign, reportedly giving $500.

The Connecticut bsuinessman also serves with Patrick's wife as a board member of the Posse Foundation, a nonprofit that helps develop urban high school students as youth leaders.

The Patricks' new spread includes a pool, a tennis court, a three-car garage and a 10,000-square-foot main house with an extensive guest wing.

"It's very well-appointed," said Richmond Zoning Officer Craig Swinson, who's toured the place and calls it "Governor's Mansion West."

http://business.bostonherald.com/businessNews/view.bg?articleid=1006757


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

talk about payoff!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

his Milton house is nothing special........


----------

